# Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?



## gesundhund (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab leider erst NACH dem Befüllen des Teiches erfahren (bzw. mich darüber informiert  ), dass man in einen Folienteich ein Substrat aus Sand einbringen sollte...

Nun meine Frage: Wenn ich mir jetzt noch Sand mit der Körnung 2-4mm (wie hier im Forum empfohlen) besorge und ihn in den Teich schaufle  - macht das überhaupt noch Sinn oder verschweinigel ich mir dann das ganze Wasser mit hochwirbelndem Dreck? Eigentlich müsste sich das doch nach der Zeit wieder am Boden absetzen, oder?

In dem Teich ist übrigens außer Wasser noch NIX drin.

Mein Stein-Kies-Sand-Experte hat mir irgendwas von "gewaschenem Weser-Sand" erzählt - ist der denn überhaupt zu empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
LG, Steffi


----------



## Armin501 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Ich denke, du kannst auch noch nachträglich Substrat einbringen.
Einige Tage trübes Wasser musst du aber einkalkulieren, aber das 
klärt sich wieder, keine Angst.


Gruß Armin


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hi Steffi,

das kannst du ohne Bedenken machen, 
durchnässe den Sand vor dem Einbringen in den Teich, dann setzt er sich später schneller.
Um eine Nebelphase wirst du aber nicht herumkommen, da du aber noch nichts im Teich hast, wer soll sich daran stören?

Nimm Mainsand der ist besser... 

war nur ein Späßchen, denke der von der Weser tut es auch...

@ Armin,

du wirst immer schneller...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hi Steffi,

das gleiche ist uns auch passiert. Man kann ja auch nicht immer an alles denken : 

Aber wenn da nix drin ist, kannst Du m.E. völlig bedenkenlos nachträglich Sand einfüllen. Hier sagt jeder U-Sand wäre das beste, wegen des Lehmanteils.

Ich habe es bei mir nicht mehr gemacht, zumindestens nicht großflächig. An der tiefsten Stelle haben wir nachträglich ein bißchen Substrat eingefüllt und das wars. Sieht halt am Anfang ein bißchen blöd aus, weil man die Folie sieht. Aber mittlerweile - nach 1 Jahr - setzt sich der Boden so peu a peu zu. Und bei mir haben sich sogar von irgendwoher Pflanzen auf dem Boden ausgesäht, und meine __ Wasserpest ist auch nicht kaputtgegangen. Also, so richtig schlimm ist es - glaube ich - nicht.

Also ruhig noch Sand rein damit! Der setzt sich schnell ab


----------



## gesundhund (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Armin, hallo Jochen,

puh, da bin ich ja beruhigt! Das hört sich doch gut an!
Und bei dem Mistwetter momentan (jedenfalls hier in Norddeutschland) werde ich in den nächsten Tagen wohl eh nicht in Verlegenheit kommen, draußen zu sitzen und in den trüben Teich zu gucken...  

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

LG, Steffi


----------



## gesundhund (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Oh, jetzt natürlich auch noch schnell "danke Anke"  
Hab meinen Dank an die beiden Herren parallel zu deinem Beitrag eingestellt. Man, geht das hier schnell mit den Antworten...!

LG, Steffi


----------



## Armin501 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Namen habt ihr, alle Achtung............

Gruß Armin


----------



## wp-3d (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Mein Stein-Kies-Sand-Experte hat mir irgendwas von "gewaschenem Weser-Sand" erzählt - ist der denn überhaupt zu empfehlen?



Hallo Steffi

Ich habe dieses Jahr noch zusätzlich Weserkies (bis ca. 12mm Körnung) in den Teich nachgefüllt, hatte ihn aber vorher noch gewaschen, da ich eine Trübung verhindern wollte. 
Woher der Sand oder Kies stammt, sollte egal sein.

Werner


----------



## thiro (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Naja dieser Beitrag hier ist zwar leicht veraltet aber ich will trotzdem mal mitquatschen... 

Also meine Mudder hat wie ich hier iergendwo im Forum mal erwähnt habe einen "sterilen" Teich, ganz ohne Substrat und dadurch auch ohne Pflanzen... Man sieht überall den Boden resp. die Folie... Wir haben da auch ziemlich viele Fische (Goldies und Kois) drin und ja somit ist es wohl unmöglich noch ein Substrat nachträglich einzubringen oder etwa nicht??? Und dann sind da auch noch die steilen Ränder (quasi 90°) die es verhindern dass sich was am Beckenrand absetzen kann, Pflanzenterassen sind auch nicht wirklich vorhanden, dafür ist der Teich nur in einem Teil etwas über 1m tief und der Rest nur 50-60cm... 

Ich werde nun einen kleinen "Mini"-Teich dazu gesellen und den mit dem grossen Bruder über so nen "Kanal" verbinden (ca. 70cm breit und 50cm tief) damit die Fische aus dem grossen in den Miniteich und wieder zurück schwimmen können. Und zumindest diesen Teil des Teich-"Netzes" möchte ich nun "natürlich" wirken lassen, deswegen wollte ich hier auch nachfragen was ich da an Substrat reintun soll? (Ich kenne da ich aus Luxemburg komme die Begriffe: Weser-Sand, Weserkies, usw nicht)

Und hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den sterilen Teich meiner Mutter "retten" kann? 

MfG
Roy


----------



## Armin501 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Thiro,

vielleicht eine akzeptable Idee, ich würde ein Plastikrohr das bis zum Boden langt
nehmen.
Dieses gegen den Boden ausrichten und den Kies oder Sand dann einfach einfüllen.
Man kann dann damit zielgerichtet den Teichboden bedecken.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine andere Idee, die praktikabel ist, oder hat es schon jemand mit einem Rohr ausprobiert?


Gruß Armin


----------



## thiro (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*



			
				Armin501 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thiro,
> 
> vielleicht eine akzeptable Idee, ich würde ein Plastikrohr das bis zum Boden langt
> nehmen.
> ...



Wäre ne Idee, aber was soll ich nehmen, damit das Wasser nicht ZU "schmutzig" wird, die Fische sollen ja nicht im Dreck schwimmen... Lieber Sand (welcher) oder lieber Kies (welcher). Und wenn man da so Kies rein tut, macht man dann die Folie nicht kaputt? Und wenn man da mal drauftritt weil man was aus der Mitte des Teiches rausholen muss oder vlt. was reinstellen will, drückt man dann da die Folie nicht durch?

Gruß Roy


----------



## Annett (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Roy.

Wie dünn ist denn die Folie, dass Du solche Bedenken hegst?
Natürlich sollten die Kiesel abgerundet sein und sicher keine 16-32Körnung haben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=56562#post56562
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6499
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6850
Ein Patentrezept gibt es nicht - jeder hat andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Frank (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Roy,

auf Kies würde ich gänzlich verzichten. 
Sand sollte selbst auf dünner Folie kein Problem darstellen.

Übrigens halte ich Armins Idee mit dem Rohr für sehr interessant. 
Hast du das schonmal probiert Armin?


----------



## thiro (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roy,
> 
> auf Kies würde ich gänzlich verzichten.
> Sand sollte selbst auf dünner Folie kein Problem darstellen.
> ...




Nun gut aber welchen Sand soll ich nehmen??? Hier in Luxemburg gibts es 2 Hauptarten von Sand: Gelber Sand und Moselsand...  Es gibt zwar sonst auch noch Sand aber  kA wie die Sandarten alle heissen... Ich würde mich daher eher für Moselsand entscheiden weil gelber Sand das würde ne RIESEN Schweinerei ergeben...


----------



## Armin501 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

@Frank

Mit Sand habe ich das noch nicht gemacht, aber mit Kiesel, die wollte ich an eine
bestimme Stelle haben.
Und das ging S u p e r !!!!!

Also müsste es mit Sand auch gehen, bzw mit allem was schwerer wie Wasser ist.

Und jetzt alle ran an den Teich und ausprobieren..........

Gruß Armin
@thiro  auf meiner Folie laufen die Hunde mit ihren scharfen Krallen rum,keine Angst, die Folie hält das aus.Einfach mal mit einem Messer versuchen die Folie einzuritzen, viel
Spass.........


----------



## Axel.B (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Thiro

nimm den Moselsand(wird wohl der gleiche sein, der bei uns am Niederhein Rheinsand heisst).Der gelbe Sand,auch Schmiersand genannt,verschlammt und wird schnell zum Moder.
Der Sand braucht auch nicht gewaschen werden,aber nass  einfüllen, dann wird das Wasser schnell wieder klar.
Seitdem ich den Sand im Teich habe,ist mein Algenproblem sehr zurückgegangen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## thiro (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Ok das mit dem Messer lass ich lieber, ich hab darin sehr viel Talent und solche Sachen würden bei mir IMMER funktionieren und dann hab ich den Salat  

Ich hab jetzt mat ein Paar Fotos mit dem Handy gemacht da ich zu faul war meinen Fotoapparat rauszuholen... 

Hier der Teich in seiner "sterilen" Bauart ganz ohne Natur drum rum und drin...

 

Hier sieht man den Teich mit seinen steilen Rändern wo sicher kein Sand halten wird...

 

Hier seht ihr die Stelle wo ich den Anbau vornehmen möchte...

 


Gruß Roy


----------



## thiro (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*



			
				Axel.B schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thiro
> 
> nimm den Moselsand(wird wohl der gleiche sein, der bei uns am Niederhein Rheinsand heisst).Der gelbe Sand,auch Schmiersand genannt,verschlammt und wird schnell zum Moder.
> Der Sand braucht auch nicht gewaschen werden,aber nass  einfüllen, dann wird das Wasser schnell wieder klar.
> ...




K den werd ich nehmen, danke... Ich hoffe dass dadurch die Pflanzen auch iergendwie besseren Halt bekommen, und dass sie auch mal wachsen werden... 


@ Armin: Danke für den Tip mit dem Rohr das werd ich auf jedenfall versuchen...


----------



## Annett (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Roy.

Dürftest Du am Hauptteich etwas ändern oder eher nicht?
Mit etwas Geschick könnte man dort schon noch Pflanzen am Rand ansiedeln.
Kommt aber darauf an, wie weich und lang die Folie noch ist.
Könntest Du danach mal sehen?


----------



## Axel.B (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Roy,

 Im damaligen Kiesboden hielten Unterwasserpflanzen nicht(sind wichtig für das Gleichgewicht und den Nährstoffabbau).
Nachdem ich auf Sand umgestellt hatte, habe  ich nochmals Unterwasserpflanzen  bei NG . bestellt und siehe da, einfach in den Sand gedrückt, (alles ohne Teicherde) jetzt gehen sie an.
Dauert zwar alles etwas länger, aber es funzt.

Gruß Axel


----------



## thiro (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roy.
> 
> Dürftest Du am Hauptteich etwas ändern oder eher nicht?
> Mit etwas Geschick könnte man dort schon noch Pflanzen am Rand ansiedeln.
> ...




Die Folie ist sehr kurz hab den Teich selbst angelegt (nach Bauplan und unter Aufsicht von meiner Mutter, ich selbst hätte den niemals SO angelegt...) Jetzt hab ich allerdings die Erlaubnis den Anbau zu machen... Jeodoch werd ich auch rundherum die langweilgen Pfadsteine wegnehmen, die Folie eingraben und iergendwie das ganze ein wenig natürlicher gestalten aber zuerst kommt der Anbau dran... Wie weich die Folie ist weiss ich nicht der Teich wurde vor 5 Jahren angelegt... Die Folie ist am Ufer jedenfalls überall ziemlich kurz, also nicht so breit wie der Steinpfad weil sie liegt da einfach drunter...

Aber zur Bepflanzung: Der Teich hat eine Knochenform (in der Mitte das Stück ist 2m breit, da kommt noch ne Brücke drüber...) und nur die rechte Kreisform ist über 1m tief, der Rest des Teiches ist nur 50-60cm tief... Also könnte ich ja in der linken Kreisform an verschiedenen stellen etwas mehr Sand einfüllen um den Grund so künstlich anzuheben und mir so Pflanzeninseln zu erstellen...

Oder ist das keine so gute Idee??


----------



## Plätscher (1. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Roy,

wie ich gelesen habe, sind in eurem Teich auch Kois. Die werden sich einen spaß draus machen deine Sand/Kieshäufchen schön zu durchwühlen und zu verteilen. 
Eine Alternative wären Pflanzkörbe die mit groben Kies abgedeckt werden. Zu Pflanzen die Koiverträglich sind, können andere besser etwas zu sagen.

Um das Problem steiles, nacktes Teichufer zu lösen, würde ich zu grüner Folienschutzmatte von NG raten. habe ich selbst letztes Jahr bei einem ähnlichen Teich verwendet. Oben am Rand mit Mörtel und großen Kielseln befestigt, unten mit Steinen beschwert oder Gewichte (gr. Kiesel) dran gebunden um das Aufschwimmen zu verhindern.
Sieht recht natürlich aus, auf jeden Fall besser wie nackte Folie. Nach einigen Jahren bewächst sie von alleine.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## thiro (3. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roy,
> 
> wie ich gelesen habe, sind in eurem Teich auch Kois. Die werden sich einen spaß draus machen deine Sand/Kieshäufchen schön zu durchwühlen und zu verteilen.
> Eine Alternative wären Pflanzkörbe die mit groben Kies abgedeckt werden. Zu Pflanzen die Koiverträglich sind, können andere besser etwas zu sagen.
> ...



Koitauglich ist gut... bei mir kommt nicht mal __ Schilf an, und das wächst bei jedem Teich den man hier in Luxemburg finden kann... Mein Teich ist einfach zu steril und zu Nährstoffarm...


----------



## terra (18. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo,ich bin Karin
Wer bitte ist NG ?


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Hallo Karin


NG wird hier umgangssprachlich und aus Faulheit 
für die Firma naturagart verwendet.
(Da wir hier immer mal über deren Produkte "herziehen"  )




mfG

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15450/?q=naturagard


----------



## terra (18. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Danke ! schau gleich mal rein . Kann man die Produkte empfehlen?
MfG Karin


----------



## Plätscher (18. März 2008)

*AW: Sand einfüllen auch nachträglich möglich?*

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15805

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

